

Amazon Kindle format broke Python's indention - ronbeltran
http://www.codingpursuit.com/2012/03/amazon-kindle-format-broke-pythons.html

======
motoford
That was a very long article just to say what everyone already knows,
"Sometimes text formatted on the Kindle doesn't look exactly like the printed
copy"

